# trigger



## got3now (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Guys, Does anyone out there have a non functioning trigger module out there they would let go of ? I want to explore one. Thanks oh yea got 4 now.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Not sure what "a non functioning trigger module" is ?


----------



## got3now (Mar 27, 2009)

broken,not working,kaput,crapped out,useless.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

got3now said:


> broken,not working,kaput,crapped out,useless.


Ya I think I got that part. I was wondering what a trigger module is?


----------



## got3now (Mar 27, 2009)

oh...... it's what replaces points on electronic ignitions. It straddles the flywheel and tells the plug when to fire.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Oh well that makes more sense now. Unfortunately I don't have any of the newer ones that would have electronic ignition. You might find one in a dealers bone yard.


----------

